# Guess this Cyp Species.



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is one of the mini/small Cyp species. Guess this one. It has 4 leads on 1 growth. 1 rowth is behind the other.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2010)

I really have no idea, but I'm sure I'll learn something here - I'll go with henryi.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

Nope not henryi!! This is a mini/small species. Very rare to see in collections in the U.S.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2010)

arietinum? I don't know what is uncommon in the U.S. - they are all uncommon in Canada!:sob:


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

Not that one either!!  As far as I know that is rare here in the states. It shouldn't be that rare up there you guys can get anything!!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2010)

tocarmar said:


> Not that one either!!  As far as I know that is rare here in the states. It shouldn't be that rare up there you guys can get anything!!!



Maybe we can, but we don't!!! Is it similar to arietinum? How about plectrochilum?


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

cypripedium passerinum


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

Kevin,
Winner!!! Winner!!
It is plectrochilum!!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2010)

Yay! when are you putting it in the mail? oke:

That's an awesome species! I've only seen it in pictures - be sure to show us progress shots. Where did you get it?


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 6, 2010)

Honestly, Cyps are NOT that common in Canada. Nothing is common in Canada because our cities are so far apart, and a lot of vendors don't have websites. 

We do have what is proably the largest hardy orchid nursery in North America, but I don't think plectrochilum has ever been offered there. Most of the Asian species are pretty hard to come by. I would kill for a plectrochilum!


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

I got it from a friend who had imported some other plants, from Taiwan. he has a nice little collection going. I am hoping to breed it this year. It seems to be really healthy with the 4 shoots from 1 plant.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 6, 2010)

debile


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

Kevin got it right with plectrocilum..


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2010)

I need to invest more time in cyp culture, thanx for sharing and good luck.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cyp debile looks quite different from this when it is growing. Actually it looks quite different from any other Cyp species. Mine is in growth right now - I can post a picture if anyone wants...It will probably be in bloom in a couple weeks.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2010)

parvi_17 said:


> Honestly, Cyps are NOT that common in Canada. Nothing is common in Canada because our cities are so far apart, and a lot of vendors don't have websites.
> 
> We do have what is proably the largest hardy orchid nursery in North America, but I don't think plectrochilum has ever been offered there. Most of the Asian species are pretty hard to come by. I would kill for a plectrochilum!



Which nursery is that? FTF? Is it really the biggest?


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 7, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Which nursery is that? FTF? Is it really the biggest?



Yes. It is the biggest that I know of, at least in terms of selection. They sell a few things that you can't get anywhere else on the continent, plus all of the mainstream hybrids and species. In terms of quantity of plants grown, there may be larger nurseries, but I don't know.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 7, 2010)

C. plectrochilum isn't offered by anyone commercially in North America at this point. In Europe a number of growers have successfully micropropagated them and in time more of these will find their way over to the states. Of course underground shipments reach foreign shores every year, so some are entering that way as well.


----------



## Dido (Mar 8, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> C. plectrochilum isn't offered by anyone commercially in North America at this point. In Europe a number of growers have successfully micropropagated them and in time more of these will find their way over to the states. Of course underground shipments reach foreign shores every year, so some are entering that way as well.



Hello I am new here. 
and from europe. there is a few are selling but over 90% are wild collected. 
Baught 2 plants and one of the i am nearly sure it was a wild one. 
But the other one looked like every other seed rised plant. It is ouside in a could house, and I looked 2 weeks ago it looks really good in his cold rest. 

The other I keept in my room, but it started to grow. 
I know that 2 companies has seed in flask so we hope that this will be succesfull. 

Here in europe we would do a lot for a white acaule or a arientum, so it is a lot of different.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 9, 2010)

Dido, 

Great to hear from you! Indeed there are a lot of wild collected Chinese Cyps on the world market still, in fact most being sold are wild collected. However some people such as Judith Prins are offering truly seed grown plants. The parents plants were of course wild sourced, but the plants offered by her and a few others are micropropagated. In time folks like Ron Burch in the USA will no doubt make more species available as well. It is a labor of love!


----------

